#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Рис

## Андрей Бойков

Кто знает что можно дабавить в рис при варки для пикантного вкуса (что-нибудь не острое)?

----------


## Ersh

Куркуму. Карри. Имбирь.
Можно поджарить на растительном масле морковь, чеснок, и любую из упомянутых приправ.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

С карри, однако, осторожнее. У меня индийский карри такой ядрёно-острый, что эээх! Короче, разный он бывает. 

А про поджарить - это правильно.
Я сначала обжариваю на сковороде морковь с луком в растительном масле, потом на ту же сковороду засыпаю рис, заливаю водой один к трём - и минут двадцать на медленном огне. Приправы класть ближе к концу.
Изюмительно.

----------


## Ersh

Есть еще интересная тема - горчичные зерна. Их надо пережаривать на малом огне под крышкой, так как они прыгают. Минут 5, пока прыгать не перестанут. Потом добавлять их в кефир, и туда же класть кокосовую стружку. Потом этот соус добавлять в варящийся рис минут за пять до готовности.

----------


## Андрей Бойков

а просто при варки добавить можно?

----------


## Андрей Бойков

я имею ввиду имбрь и т. д.

----------


## Ersh

Имбирь можно, но лучше свежий, под конец.  Также не поджаривают мускатный орех. Вообще если порошковые приправы поджаривать, то они ярче проявляют свой запах.

----------


## Ersh

Имбирный корень надо  почистить и мелко порубить

----------


## Galina

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *С карри, однако, осторожнее. У меня индийский карри такой ядрёно-острый, что эээх! Короче, разный он бывает. 
> 
> А про поджарить - это правильно.
> Я сначала обжариваю на сковороде морковь с луком в растительном масле, потом на ту же сковороду засыпаю рис, заливаю водой один к трём - и минут двадцать на медленном огне. Приправы класть ближе к концу.
> Изюмительно.*


Eщё можно добавить красный перец.
________________

А я  сначала обжариваю на сковороде морковь с луком в растительном масле ( иногда  добавляю ещё топленое  масло), потом на ту же сковороду засыпаю рис и
ЗАТЕМ ВСЁ ПЕРЕМЕШИВАЮ (5-10 минут) и только потом добавляю воду 1: 2. Плов получается отменный - рисинка к рисинке. Совсем не разваривается.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.rice.ru/main.phtml

Опять же... 

В розыске:

-= Скороварка отечественная (большая);
-= Рисоварка недорогая 

Буду рад всем соображениям по данному вопросу (к примеру, где купить)...

хорошее местечко
http://www.risovarka.ru/

----------


## Gaza

Подскажите как правильно готовить бурый, нешлифованный рис тот , что продаётся в московских супермаркетах. У меня что бы я с ним не делал он получается разваренным и безвкусным.

----------


## Буль

Ничего особенного я с бурым рисом не делаю, готовлю как и все другие виды. Получается рассыпчатым.

Может быть Вы как-нибудь по-особому варите рис?

----------


## Komuso

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Gaza_ 
> *Подскажите как правильно готовить бурый, нешлифованный рис тот , что продаётся в московских супермаркетах. У меня что бы я с ним не делал он получается разваренным и безвкусным.*


У меня в книге порядка 200 сортов риса... от 5 до 45 минут варки.

Я люблю коричневый.. Вот один из моих способов:
1. Замочить рис в воде на 30-40 минут
2. На сковороде нагреть 1-1.5 стол. ложки оливкового масла, прожарить в нём Гарам Масала
3. Слить с риса воду, прожарить его немного в масле с приправой, пока весь не пропитается. Сковороду нужно иметь или медную, или с покрытием, но не чугунную или стальную, чтобы масло горячего железа не касалось.
4. Залить водой 2 части воды на 1ч. риса по объёму. Накрыть крышкой и не раскрывать, варить на медленном огне минут 35-40, пока не выкипит вся вода. После этого снять с огня, открыть, немного взрыхлить, закрыть и оставить "доходить" без огня минут на 15... 
Это для коричневого Басмати (длинный индийский рис). Я могу подсказать для конкретного риса, если буду знать его название.

Специи можно разные кидать. Я ещё люблю кинуть немного зелени под конец, чтобы пропарилась, но не разварилась.

И ещё. Рис хорошо варить не на воде, а на отваре из овощей. Овощи сварились, а воду не выбрасывать, а на рис...

Приятного аппетита!

----------

Буль (31.05.2010)

----------


## Gaza

Komuso, спасибо за подробный рецепт. Как называется рис - не знаю. На упаковке написано просто, что он нешлифованный. А басмати я видел только белый шлифованный. Я же покупаю в обычных магазинах. К сожалению к индийским специям пока не привык, не приучен. Так что Гарам Масала для меня экзотика из книг. Где в Москве вы всё это ( Гарам Масалу, бурый басмати) покупаете? Знаю, конечно, что в Москве таких мест хватает, но всё же?
 Вопросы по рецепту:
 1 Вместо оливкого масла подойдёт гхи?
 2
  Залить водой 2 части воды на 1ч.

Имеется в виду кипяток? 
 Вообще-то основной продукт у меня гречка. С ней всё просто и для наших широт она как-то естественней, гармоничней кажется.

----------


## Буль

Вот рецепт от ленивого Бао:

Берём стеклянную посудину, насыпаем поллитровую чашку риса, кидаем зира (кумин), не солим, заливаем двумя поллитровыми чашками кипятка, перемешиваем, закрываем крышкой и ставим на 20 мин. в микроволновку на самое большое излучение. Точнее не скажу про мощность, но воды на дне не должно быть (это видно через стекло) но и рис с краёв не должен подсохнуть. После звонка посудину вынимаем крышку снимаем и рис вилкой перемешиваем чтобы пар вышел.

Преимущества способа: если рис не дошёл его можно "довести", т.к. воду будет видно без перемешивания; если рис немного "перезрел" его можно подсушить до нужной кондиции.

----------

Чиффа (11.10.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Бао, спасибо, конечно, но микроволновку не признаю категорически. По-моему она подходит только для подогрева вчерашних сосисок.

----------


## Борис

Что до сосисок, то один знакомый, постоянно мотавшийся по командировкам, их готовил, натыкая на два контакта, воткнутые, в свою очередь, в розетку 220 В. Хотя, может, и байки это...  :Smilie: 

Прошу простить за оффтопик.

----------


## Komuso

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Gaza_ 
> *...А басмати я видел только белый шлифованный. 
> ... 
> Так что Гарам Масала для меня экзотика из книг. Где в Москве вы всё это ( Гарам Масалу, бурый басмати) покупаете?
> ....
>  Вопросы по рецепту:
>  1 Вместо оливкого масла подойдёт гхи?
>  2
>   Залить водой 2 части воды на 1ч.
> ...


Белый басмати я варю всего 15 минут. Это для меня скоростная еда  :Cool:   Только добавляю карри немного или чего-то для жёлтого цвета  :Big Grin:  

Когда-то специи продавались обществом Сознания Кришны, где они сейчас я не знаю, тем более, что я не москвич.

Пробуйте разное масло, специи... с этим интересно экспериментировать... А гречка у меня тоже основной продукт  :Smilie:

----------


## throughtheuniverse

можно кумин. очень вкусные зернышки, кавказская популярная приправа, замечательно подходит к рису. добавить минут за 5 до готовности. еще можно барбарис добавлять, так же.

----------


## Prabhaloka

Отличная вещь - рис с тыквой. Берем чашку риса, наливаем воду, чтобы полностью покрыть зерно. Когда рис начнет развариваться, убираем с огня и оставляем минут на 15-20, чтобы рис окончательно дошел. Берем грамм 400 тыквы, трем на крупной терке и тушим БЕЗ МАСЛА на медленном огне, можно добавить немного воды, главное, чтобы тыква распарилась с стала мягкой. На медленном огне в настоявшийся рис вносим тыкву и все доводом молоком ду требуемой густоты. Главное не передержать рис, чтобы он не превратился в размазню. Если добавить корицу, то получиться отличный десерт. С сушеным имбирем тоже очень хорошо (со свежим не пробовал, возможно будет несколько иной вкус). Приятного аппетита.

----------


## Prabhaloka

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Gaza_ 
> Где в Москве вы всё это ( Гарам Масалу, бурый басмати) покупаете? Знаю, конечно, что в Москве таких мест хватает, но всё же? [/B]


В магазинах "Путь к себе" (м.Белорусская), "Белые облака" (м. Китай-город), "Джаганат" (м. Кузнецкий мост). Специи есть на ВДНХ, в главном павильоне и в цветоводстве (не помню точного названия, слева от Космоса). Ежели кто интересные места знает, где можно специи и вегетарианские продукты купить по нормальным ценам - пишите. 
Всем счастья!

----------


## Ната

Итак, засучите рукава, достаньте с полки (возьмите у соседей) таймер и мерный стакан - приступаем. Несмотря на то, что Похлебкин этого делать не советовал, рис я все-таки промываю в нескольких водах. Мало ли, кто по нему там бегал?

А дальше все, как в рецепте мэтра. На две части риса берем три части воды. То есть, положили в кастрюлю два мерки (стакан, чашка, сто граммов) риса и залили тремя точно такими же частями воды. Причем не просто воды, а крутого кипятка.

Сверху сразу же плотно закрывайте крышкой, причем не просто крышкой, а от этой самой кастрюли. Чтобы она плотно закрыла все щели. И на всякий случай - крышку сверху чем-нибудь придавите. Пар нам драгоценен!

Время варки отмеряется строго по таймеру. И не уходите никуда из кухни - вам еще огонь менять. Значит, всего вариться рис будет 12 минут. При этом первые три минуты огонь должен быть сильный, потом семь минут умеренный и две - слабый. Как это реализовать на электроплите - я не знаю. К моему большому сожалению. Но, наверное, как-то можно…

Итак, 12 минут прошло. Выключайте огонь и терпите еще двенадцать минут. При этом крышку кастрюли, как бы ни было любопытно, открывать нельзя. А вот ровно через 12 минут - снова понадобится таймер - откройте. Теперь смотрите, для чего вам нужен рис. Если для суши - кстати, прекрасный вариант, рекомендую, - то добавьте рисового уксуса и соевого соуса. Если как гарнир - посолите чуть-чуть. Если как самостоятельное блюдо - положите масла и можете налить немного молока.

Самое главное - правильно размешать получившийся рис. Это надо делать как можно равномернее, не растирая и не разминая рисинки. А вот теперь можно и попробовать.

Похлебкин еще советовал после первой ложки поглядеть на себя в зеркало и запомнить удивление на своем лице. Вот ей-богу - он был прав. Я честно посмотрела на себя - и выражение того самого крайнего замешательства было. Как это? Я сварила настоящий вкусный рис? Да быть того не может!

Кстати, этот рис еще и очень полезен. Поскольку в нем, как утверждает автор рецепта, при такой варке остаются все питательные вещества. Именно из-за такого риса, говорят, восточные жители живут дольше западных. Впрочем, может, и не только из-за этого…

Вот что делают граммы и минуты, высчитанные так точно.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.10.2009), Буль (31.05.2010), Чиффа (11.10.2009)

----------


## Ка

Много лет делаем рис таким образом: риса горстей девять в небольшой, наверное, двух литровый чугунок, добавить раст. масло ложек пять столовых, накрыть все это блюдцем или крышкой подходящих размеров, залить водой холодной на два пальца и закрыть чугунок, после закипания через две минуты выключить, но оставить на плите накрыв полотенцем. Не солить. При подаче добавить можно соевый соус и поперчить, если надо. Вкусно.

----------


## Bagira

Я готовлю рисовый плов из сухофрутов (чернослив ,изюм, курага, корица )точного рецепта нет ,делаю по настроению ,в проваренный до полуготовности рис добавляю мелко порезанные изначально замоченные в воде сухофрукты, варю ещё минут пять, снимаю с огня и до готовности держу в тепле .Очень вкусное лакомство и еда. можно ещё и мёд добавить ...

----------


## Буль

> Время варки отмеряется строго по таймеру. И не уходите никуда из кухни - вам еще огонь менять. Значит, всего вариться рис будет 12 минут. При этом первые три минуты огонь должен быть сильный, потом семь минут умеренный и две - слабый. Как это реализовать на электроплите - я не знаю. К моему большому сожалению. Но, наверное, как-то можно…


Делается это так же, как и в стародавние времена, когда не было газовых конфорок: всё дело в толстостенной посуде. Если дно толстое - то Вы сможете безболезненно сдвигать кастрюлю по нагревательному элементу до 2/3 площади, прогрев дна всё равно будет равномерным.

Ну, или просто переставьте кастрюлю на соседний нагревательный элемент, включенный на меньшую мощность.

----------

Ната (11.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Где в Москве вы всё это ( Гарам Масалу, бурый басмати) покупаете? Знаю, конечно, что в Москве таких мест хватает, но всё же?


http://www.indianspices.ru на Сухаревской.

Там очень много всего! И цены самые низкие в Москве.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (12.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

Секретом прочности Великой китайской стены назвали рисовую кашу

----------

Манечка (31.05.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Читал что микроволновка вредна т.е изменяет пищу и ее лучше избегать

----------


## Буль

А я читал что синий кролик изменяет мысли и его лучше избегать

----------


## Майя П

> В магазинах "Путь к себе" (м.Белорусская), "Белые облака" (м. Китай-город), "Джаганат" (м. Кузнецкий мост). Специи есть на ВДНХ, в главном павильоне и в цветоводстве (не помню точного названия, слева от Космоса). Ежели кто интересные места знает, где можно специи и вегетарианские продукты купить по нормальным ценам - пишите. 
> Всем счастья!


в Москве у магазина "Индийские специи" ---- есть филиалы по Москве, смотрте в инете.

(если кто интересуется натуральными камнями, можно покупать на вес у индийцев. Гостиница "Севастополь", серая ветка внизу, кажется метро севастопольская и есть еще рядом какие то - посмотрите в инете.. - некоторые оптовики из ювелирки там скупают..)

----------


## Джигме

> Что до сосисок, то один знакомый, постоянно мотавшийся по командировкам, их готовил, натыкая на два контакта, воткнутые, в свою очередь, в розетку 220 В. Хотя, может, и байки это... 
> 
> Прошу простить за оффтопик.




Байки.

----------


## Саша П.

Люди, а вот посоветуйте , пожалуйста, где в Петербурге можно купить натуральный рис, ибо..
.
То, что продают в супермаркетах, подвергается обработке и не факт, что свежее.
Желательно несколько мест, где встречается "экологический продукт" и краткое его описание. Типа, называется так-то, спрашивать так-то.

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Джигме

Продают иногда (не везде) не шлифованный рис. Он коричневатого цвета. Но мне он не нравится.

----------

